# MASK TEST | VAPING WHILE WEARING VARIOUS MASKS | N95, Surgical, Cotton and more.



## fbb1964 (11/8/21)

MASK TEST | VAPING WHILE WEARING VARIOUS MASKS | N95, Surgical, Cotton and more.

Zophie Reviews
257,308 views. 11 Mar 2021
DISCLAIMERS: I'M NOT A MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL OR A SCIENTIST. DO NO VAPE THROUGH A MASK. AS YOU WILL SEE IN THIS VIDEO IT CAN BURN IT. Please comment and tell me your thoughts after watching this video. This video was not sponsored. The liquid used in the video does not contain nicotine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (11/8/21)

Zophie is so hot !

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (11/8/21)

vicTor said:


> Zophie is so hot !


Looks a bit like Kaley Cuoco, just that Kaley is smoking hot.......

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (11/8/21)

Pseudoscience horse shit with an agenda that is glaringly obvious despite the weak disclaimers. 

Forcefully exhaling a heavier dense aerosol is nowhere near the same as normal breathing and exhaling a respiratory aerosol. The material and structure of the masks also matter, the one that releases the most aerosol is literally see-through. The dramatic "I can't breathe" in the N95/K95 mask is ridiculous. If someone can't breathe in an N95 they need to seek imagining on their lungs, they have lung damage for sure. 

She should stick to making content for her OF account instead of promoting garbage, or learn proper scientific method.


----------



## Adephi (11/8/21)

Feliks Karp said:


> Pseudoscience horse shit with an agenda that is glaringly obvious despite the weak disclaimers.
> 
> Forcefully exhaling a heavier dense aerosol is nowhere near the same as normal breathing and exhaling a respiratory aerosol. The material and structure of the masks also matter, the one that releases the most aerosol is literally see-through. The dramatic "I can't breathe" in the N95/K95 mask is ridiculous. If someone can't breathe in an N95 they need to seek imagining on their lungs, they have lung damage for sure.
> 
> She should stick to making content for her OF account instead of promoting garbage, or learn proper scientific method.



To be honest, most of her viewers don't watch her for educational purposes. If you know what I mean.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Viper_SA (12/8/21)

Wait. What? She reviewed something?


----------

